# Crappie weekend with pop



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My FIL (pop) and I have been fishing and hunting together for about 30 years. Our wives say we are too much alike to spend to much time together. They know our problem is - we ain't got sense enough to quit and we proved them right again this weekend!
granny and pop came up to the lake for the weekend and the only thing better than the weather and the fishing was the time we got to spend with them. Pop's the only guy I know with worse knees than me but when it comes to fishin' he can hang in there like a curly hair in a biscuit! We started before sun up and he was excited about me puttin him on some crappie. I was feelin the pressure but none of my spots were working out. Pop is a minnow man and I bought a hundred but by lunch I figured I had wasted my money. After lunch we decided to try some shallower water right by the cabin. Decided to try around a lone cypress tree and Bam! In 30 minutes we had 14. They slowed down and we moved up to one of my better spring time spots. We anchored on a flat that was about 5' deep and we could cast in every direction. We decided since we already had enough to eat we would only keep 11" and above. In the next hour we put 23 more in the box and threw back probably 30 that were between 8 and 10". Also caught 7 channel cat. At about 3:30 the minnows ran out and we were done. This morning we hit the bait shop to find they were sold out of minnows - we looked like two kids that had just found out their dog had died. We reluctantly came back and decided to tie on some jigs under our corks and try it again. To my surprise they hit them faster than minnows and in about 2 hours we had another 27 all 11" plus with probably at least that many throw backs. The lunker for the weekend was 15.75". We cleaned fish for a total of 2.5 hours over 2 days and I was sick of it! I thanked God for a great weekend with pop since I'm pretty sure he blessed us with it.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great report and photos. Congratulations to both of you....well done!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta go with that mess!!! Stuck up and can't text a brother back though I see....geeezzzzz wish ya a good morning and left hanging!!! I tell ya!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Way ta go with that mess!!! Stuck up and can't text a brother back though I see....geeezzzzz wish ya a good morning and left hanging!!! I tell ya!




I had my hands full and we had been in the water for over an hour with no bites! I was sweating it!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome man! Great catch and a good time.


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Good times!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I had my hands full and we had been in the water for over an hour with no bites! I was sweating it!!


Hahaha, see it was my text w/ a crappie in the pic sending you better mojo!!! You can pay me later though!!!:thumbup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Good stuff! I bet it was gorgeous up there with this kind of weather. Those crappie are bigger than the bass I get all excited about catching


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Great job.. I have been pactiently waiting on your report..... I am gonna have to make a trip herw soon.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nothing better than a mess of crappie tacos with Tonya on them! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome trip, good job!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> Nothing better than a mess of crappie tacos with Tonya on them! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk




Hey man I don't know no Tonya and she shure ain't gettin on my taco!!


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Great weekend! Good memories.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice haul Try'n. You're making me jealous with all them whites. Us Florida boys aren't as fortunate.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Hey man I don't know no Tonya and she shure ain't gettin on my taco!!


Aggghhhh, that's not supposed to be Tonya, I meant Tonys, Tonys Creole seasoning. Damn autocorrect....I hate it! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't get know better than that brother, I wish my dad was still around. Enjoyed many a day fishing with him and miss him much... Fine mess of fish... Thanks for sharing..


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Great trip there Try'n. All that fish catching is going to make this week at work seem mighty long and agonizing. Lol But there's light at the end of the tunnel. ... two weeks vacation starting Friday. Yahoo !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Great trip there Try'n. All that fish catching is going to make this week at work seem mighty long and agonizing. Lol But there's light at the end of the tunnel. ... two weeks vacation starting Friday. Yahoo !




Yes! This morning I feel awful. Nice time of the year to be off.
I don't really understand all the fish. Usually it's 10 skunks then a good trip. That average has turned around. I will have my dad up there next weekend and I sure hope it ain't skunk time!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Enjoyed your report. Glad you got a mess and showed Pop a good time. :thumbsup:

Ah, the pressures of being a fishing guide! Pop don't need no stinking minnows!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

If anything, I think that it will be even better next weekend. Hopefully


----------

